# Look USA contact info?



## velo1976 (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody have a phone number or email address for Look USA customer service? I could only find the mailing address on the website, and the google didn't turn up anything either. Thanks!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

velo1976 said:


> Anybody have a phone number or email address for Look USA customer service? I could only find the mailing address on the website, and the google didn't turn up anything either. Thanks!


(866)430-5665 - dial "2" from the main menu to reach customer service. You can also email: [email protected]

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

